

Ask HN: Why does Oracle keep VirtualBox alive? - zenlikethat

Myself and a friend are discussing this and honestly can&#x27;t figure out why.  It definitely is widely used, but we don&#x27;t see how it is anything other than a cost center like Oracle.  If it was a company with open source in their blood I would understand, but it kind of baffles me why Oracle has kept VBox alive for so long, almost like it&#x27;s out of some sense of obligation to the huge community which is using it.
======
scorpioxy
I would guess this is their attempt at going after the virtualization market.
They bought Sun for the hardware(among other things) so now they need the
software. VMware was probably too expensive for them.

VirtualBox is not in the same playing field as VMware but it does work well
and is popular etc. The team already knows how to build virtualization
software. To me they're just missing some management tools.

Big companies like Google and Oracle don't really think about what's coming
next year. Sometimes they invest in something that will pay off big in 10
years. I think this is one of those deals.

This is pure guesswork obviously. I have no idea...

------
dottrap
My guess is that many of their customers want to run Oracle software inside
VMs. Probably big server farms that want VM containers it can deploy, boot,
and reboot quickly as needed. For enough VMs, a VMWare or Parallels license
will add up.

~~~
rogeryu
This is probably true, but VB is not servergrade VM software I believe. In
those cases you use Xen or VMware. Virtualbox is for the desktop.

First, I think many engineers at Oracle use it to test software locally
without having to fallback on complex solutions. Second, it's probably a small
development team, maybe three or four FTE, and how much money is that for a
company like Oracle? VMware licenses are probably more expensive.

------
insoluble
dottrap made a good point. Adding to it, perhaps someone could chime in on
whether the company uses VirtualBox internally.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Yes, they do. E.g., excellent tool for testing server products on developer
systems. It's free. It works.

